# Next AbsoluTTe???



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

when's the next absolute due fella's??


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I know why you want to know 

won't be too long


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Haven't you got yours ? :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I know why you want to know
> 
> won't be too long


Oh and why's? That??? Hmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

absoluTTe 20 is in it's mid-to-final stages with the designer. So estimated issue on your door step is about 3 to 4 weeks


----------

